# Medic 1 Irwindale



## Jacedc (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone or is currently working for medic 1 in Irwindale. I have to go in to take a test and was wondering what are some subjects that will most likely be on the test? By the way they are an IFT company.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 2, 2012)

Jacedc said:


> Has anyone or is currently working for medic 1 in Irwindale. I have to go in to take a test and was wondering what are some subjects that will most likely be on the test? By the way they are an IFT company.



Have you thought about trying to find one of their rigs at a post and then introducing yourself to the crew and ask them about the hiring process?


----------



## unite69er (Jun 2, 2012)

i know one of the supervisors that work for them, cool dude.. From what i know off hand it primarily an IFT company. I could try and find out more. When is your interview and who is it with?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 2, 2012)

They have no medics....


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 2, 2012)

They ARE licensed for ALS but it is with their other name DBA : RSI for rescue services international.  They are both the same company. Except RSI is the la county licensed company. Medic 1 is la city only. Take a look at ladh website.


----------



## jp506 (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you apply online? because I've been trying to get an interview with them. They are based fairly close to me so it would be perfect.


----------



## Jacedc (Jun 2, 2012)

My interview is next week, Yes i applied online. I know like most companies they want full time. Maybe if you reapply


----------



## jp506 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jacedc said:


> My interview is next week, Yes i applied online. I know like most companies they want full time. Maybe if you reapply



Thanks. I guess I should just give them a call and see what happens.


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

They just finish orientation for a new class so they might not be hiring for a month or so, but keep calling them it could be sooner.


----------

